# 2011 vs.2012 Boxxer World Cup



## Christina L (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm shopping for a new/used fork. Anyone know if there's a difference? Thanks


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

2012 RockShox BoXXer World Cup Fork Review | Singletracks Mountain Bike Blog

This has some comparisons between the two. Good luck.


----------



## Christina L (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you so much! I swear I googled it and searched the forums.


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

which bike is it for?


----------



## Christina L (Sep 25, 2012)

Canfield The One to be my first DH bike. I'm a little unsure now if this is even the fork I want. Came across mostly reviews while looking for the differences in the 2011 and 2012. All the information about the WC being high maintenance and not so great at small bump and slow speed absorption makes me think the weight savings isn't worth it. Considering maintenance isn't really my thing and I'm kinda slow compared to an expert guy racer.


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

Why are you limiting yourself to boxxers only?


----------



## Drth Vadr (Jul 24, 2009)

SV11 said:


> Why are you limiting yourself to boxxers only?


Quite possibly because Boxxers are pretty cheap on the used market. You can get a used 2011-2012 RC2C around $700, give or take a C-note and maybe even 2. Marz EVO RC2 are in the same price range, I'm looking to be on one next spring.


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

Drth Vadr said:


> Quite possibly because Boxxers are pretty cheap on the used market. You can get a used 2011-2012 RC2C around $700, give or take a C-note and maybe even 2. Marz EVO RC2 are in the same price range, I'm looking to be on one next spring.


Yes, and shop around - I paid USD 800 for a brand new in box, 2012 R2C2 from a dealer on ebay - that included shipping to Australia. I wasn't that keen on a boxxer either but at this price you gotta really ask yourself if you want to spend that much more for something else.
And, I gotta admit, I'm pretty happy with it. Not quite as good as my 2010 Fox 40, but then again it will hopefully last longer. I could pop an avalanche cartridge in there and it'd still be cheaper than most of the competition.


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

What's your budget?


----------



## Drth Vadr (Jul 24, 2009)

lelebebbel said:


> Yes, and shop around - I paid USD 800 for a brand new in box, 2012 R2C2 from a dealer on ebay - that included shipping to Australia. I wasn't that keen on a boxxer either but at this price you gotta really ask yourself if you want to spend that much more for something else.
> And, I gotta admit, I'm pretty happy with it. Not quite as good as my 2010 Fox 40, but then again it will hopefully last longer. I could pop an avalanche cartridge in there and it'd still be cheaper than most of the competition.


 That's why I've been on RS ever since I started MTB. Cost effective, easy to rebuild, outstanding CS, and minimal performance difference at me level of riding. 
I'm going to eat the 200g or so difference to give a Marz an go for the set it and forget it maitanance free (limited) 888, but it's not written it stone yet.


----------



## Christina L (Sep 25, 2012)

Money and weight were the main reasons for the Boxxer. The right choice for me is more important than budget I suppose. I am keeping my Giant Reign X for all mountain cross-country riding so the Canfield will mostly be a chairlift and shuttle run race bike.


----------



## Drth Vadr (Jul 24, 2009)

Christina L said:


> Money and weight were the main reasons for the Boxxer. The right choice for me is more important than budget I suppose. I am keeping my Giant Reign X for all mountain cross-country riding so the Canfield will mostly be a chairlift and shuttle run race bike.


 I have no experience with this, but from what I've read smaller riders have complained that the Fox 40 can be to stiff and less forgiving.


----------



## Christina L (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm assuming you're not talking about spring weight. Too stiff as in the stanchions do not flex enough? Could that even be a problem?


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

Just curious, but what type of terrain will you primarily be riding?


----------



## Drth Vadr (Jul 24, 2009)

Christina L said:


> I'm assuming you're not talking about spring weight. Too stiff as in the stanchions do not flex enough? Could that even be a problem?


You can read about it in some form in just about every Bikeradar review of the fox 40 from as far back as 07 (maybe?). Basicly, forces deflected through bike and body (especially the UB, arms and wrist) in the rough due to the stiff chassie is the only negitive compromises to this fork.


----------



## Christina L (Sep 25, 2012)

I ride Pacifica the most and Northstar as much as I can. Any of the Central and Northern California races I can make it to. Carlmont will probably be more fun once I get a bigger bike. 

I see what you're saying about the stiffness now. Kinda like the difference between aluminum frames and steel frames on hard tails.


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

Christina L said:


> I ride Pacifica the most...


The crack? one mile? boy scout?


----------



## Christina L (Sep 25, 2012)

Mile and. Boyscout mostly.


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

Downhill fork for lighter rider


----------



## Christina L (Sep 25, 2012)

thanks for the link. I've heard that single crown argument for lightweight riders over and over again and I'm not buying it. Seems to me that a properly set up fork with the right spring weight or air pressure is going to be the same for everyone. I guess one other thing to think about is that I'm not that great at setting up my suspension. Does that make a difference between coil or air?


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

Drth Vadr said:


> You can read about it in some form in just about every Bikeradar review of the fox 40 from as far back as 07 (maybe?). Basicly, forces deflected through bike and body (especially the UB, arms and wrist) in the rough due to the stiff chassie is the only negitive compromises to this fork.


I actually find it to be the opposite, the stiffer the better. Women in the WC DH series can handle 40's. I'm hoping Fox come out with 42-43mm stanchions, it's great but it could be improved upon. I would happily suffer the weight difference in return for extra stiffness.
40s aren't for everyone though.


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

Christina L said:


> I guess one other thing to think about is that I'm not that great at setting up my suspension. Does that make a difference between coil or air?


I currently ride the Boxxer RC so it didn't take that long to dial it in for me, I just get it to where it works and deal with it. I think that if you're not stubborn about your technique, your body will adjust a lot quicker than you can tune suspension to the 1 way someone would want to ride.

Regarding coil and air tuning. Coil is pretty much set and done, plus maintenance. Air would be set and check air pressure every so often, but if you have the numbers it's not a big hassle (and of course maintenance).

It really depends on what you want. I see people who never take care of their forks riding just as big as anyone else. And on the other hand people who make tiny adjustments and wipe their stanchion every 5 minutes. For me it comes down to: I'm not sponsored, so I'm going to need it to work for awhile; if something breaks, it needs to be cheap to fix, and if I try to sell it in the future, would I care about the return. With the boxxer RC that came with my bike, I don't really think twice about it.

Oh and One mile is super fun, fast and loose!

The Crack is way too technical for the riding I like to do.


----------



## Josie7 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hey..

Servicing a boxxer is the easiest thing in the world. if you change the oil monthly or so, they run perfectly.. takes a half hour or less (more the first time).. lots of tutorials online or find someone to show you and buy them some beer..


----------



## Christina L (Sep 25, 2012)

howardyudoing said:


> I currently ride the Boxxer RC so it didn't take that long to dial it in for me, I just get it to where it works and deal with it. I think that if you're not stubborn about your technique, your body will adjust a lot quicker than you can tune suspension to the 1 way someone would want to ride.
> 
> Regarding coil and air tuning. Coil is pretty much set and done, plus maintenance. Air would be set and check air pressure every so often, but if you have the numbers it's not a big hassle (and of course maintenance).
> 
> ...


I actually thought about getting an RC because it's not that much heavier than the World Cup and then I would not have to deal with extra settings. And nice and cheap.

yeah, mile is lots of fun. Haven't even pushed up crack to look at it yet.

thanks


----------



## Christina L (Sep 25, 2012)

Josie7 said:


> Hey..
> 
> Servicing a boxxer is the easiest thing in the world. if you change the oil monthly or so, they run perfectly.. takes a half hour or less (more the first time).. lots of tutorials online or find someone to show you and buy them some beer..


good to hear, I can handle that. I learned how to bleed my Avid brakes and change shifter cables from YouTube. Kind of surprises me when it works.


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

do you have your frame yet?


----------



## Drth Vadr (Jul 24, 2009)

SV11 said:


> I actually find it to be the opposite, the stiffer the better. Women in the WC DH series can handle 40's. I'm hoping Fox come out with 42-43mm stanchions, it's great but it could be improved upon. I would happily suffer the weight difference in return for extra stiffness.
> 40s aren't for everyone though.


WC chicks are training their a$$ off. Not even a fair comparison.


----------



## Christina L (Sep 25, 2012)

ha ha, I was thinking the same thing. Those chicks ride like dudes! Was going to let that one go.

Got the frame two weeks ago! Got some wheels last week. 240s with i23's.


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

Drth Vadr said:


> WC chicks are training their a$$ off. Not even a fair comparison.


I don't buy into this arguement at all. You can train day and night, no one would want to use a fork that is less forgiving and stiff., after all they are trying to win races. This is actually the first I"m hearing of the 40s being "too" stiff in a negative way. YMMV

Let's not forget, boxxers went from 35 to 38 (I wonder why), who knows where they are headed next.


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

Ya I agree, the "too stiff" thing is BS. I don't train my ass off, I went straight from a F40 to a Boxxer. First of all the difference in side-to-side stiffness is marginal, hardly noticeable to me. I couldn't promise you that I'd be able to tell them apart by stiffness/flexyness in a blind test, even though our trails are very rocky with lots of stuff that will kick your front wheel in every direction. 
Second, the Boxxer so far is harsher on my arms, not because of chassis stiffness, but simply because the damper doesn't seem to be quite as lively as the Fox damper when soaking up hard/fast hits.


----------



## Josie7 (Feb 27, 2012)

lelebebbel said:


> Ya I agree, the "too stiff" thing is BS. I don't train my ass off, I went straight from a F40 to a Boxxer. First of all the difference in side-to-side stiffness is marginal, hardly noticeable to me. I couldn't promise you that I'd be able to tell them apart by stiffness/flexyness in a blind test, even though our trails are very rocky with lots of stuff that will kick your front wheel in every direction.
> Second, the Boxxer so far is harsher on my arms, not because of chassis stiffness, but simply because the damper doesn't seem to be quite as lively as the Fox damper when soaking up hard/fast hits.


Good comparison..

I went from a single crown Marz 66 to a boxxer and notice how much more plush the boxxer is.. the extra travel allowed me to set it up with more sag and therefore a softer ride..

I hear all the complaints about the boxxer, but personally I think its a great fork. Easy to adjust, easy to work on and in a full year it has not let me down once.. and its been ridden a ton..


----------



## Drth Vadr (Jul 24, 2009)

SV11 said:


> I don't buy into this arguement at all. You can train day and night, no one would want to use a fork that is less forgiving and stiff., after all they are trying to win races. This is actually the first I"m hearing of the 40s being "too" stiff in a negative way. YMMV
> 
> Let's not forget, boxxers went from 35 to 38 (I wonder why), who knows where they are headed next.





lelebebbel said:


> Ya I agree, the "too stiff" thing is BS. I don't train my ass off, I went straight from a F40 to a Boxxer. First of all the difference in side-to-side stiffness is marginal, hardly noticeable to me. I couldn't promise you that I'd be able to tell them apart by stiffness/flexyness in a blind test, even though our trails are very rocky with lots of stuff that will kick your front wheel in every direction.
> Second, the Boxxer so far is harsher on my arms, not because of chassis stiffness, but simply because the damper doesn't seem to be quite as lively as the Fox damper when soaking up hard/fast hits.


Since you didn't understand, I will repeat. Smaller riders *may find* the 40 to stiff and unforgiving in the *rough!*. I'm sure neither of you have a WC suspension tune on you rig, so yeah, it would be hardly noticeable to you. I'm not ragging on the 40 or calling it "Too Stiff". I want stiff to (that's what she said), but that might not work for everyone not in the top 1% on riders (WC riders). I have wrist and shoulder problems so I need stiff, but compliant, and I know what forgiving means when it comes to stress on the joints.

By the way, Boxxer went from 32mm to 35mm stanchions and FYI, Marz are 38mm.

I will admit that most of these are before the Fox magic coating(ha.ha couldn't spell it) came out.

_You might find the stiff chassis deflects too much vibration through your bike and body_ _
Robin Weaver, Mountain Biking UK_

_One big factor is how stiff these forks are, especially if you are coming to them from an older RockShox Boxxer fork. This will invariably bring with it pros and cons - a stiffer fork will potentially create more feedback and could also be considered to be more efficient and precise, although they do lose compliance, which can contribute to arm pump in the rough._
_Doddy, MBUK_

_The stiffness keeps them supple however harder you're braking, cornering or smacking into square edges too. You'll need strong wrists and forearms to really exploit this advantage on long courses rather than being battered_.
_BikeRadar_


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

Drth Vadr said:


> By the way, Boxxer went from 32mm to 35mm stanchions and FYI, Marz are 38mm.


You're right, I confused it with my 888's. Didn't realise Boxxers were still at 35. Thanks for claifying.
I would take what MBUK says with a grain of salt. I've had a couple of yrs on my 40 (non kashima), I never experienced any of those cons, no arm pump, no sore wrists, nothing nada... and to be honest this is the first time I'm hearing of it.


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

Christina L said:


> Got the frame two weeks ago! Got some wheels last week. 240s with i23's.


start a build thread and take lots of pictures!


----------



## Christina L (Sep 25, 2012)

I guess what I was worried about the most was "small bump absorption". Can the Boxxer World Cup really be that bad for this? Hate to say it but that's probably the majority of my riding.


----------



## Josie7 (Feb 27, 2012)

Christina L said:


> I guess what I was worried about the most was "small bump absorption". Can the Boxxer World Cup really be that bad for this? Hate to say it but that's probably the majority of my riding.


I dont notice it, seems to absorb small bumps just fine if set up right..


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

Christina L said:


> I guess what I was worried about the most was "small bump absorption". Can the Boxxer World Cup really be that bad for this? Hate to say it but that's probably the majority of my riding.


From what you've described you need to go coil, get the right spring, set it and forget it, oil changes are easy and makes a difference. I ride the old 32mm Team, better suspension is better than better chassis for me. I weigh 150.


----------

